# looking for help with Dough Sheeter



## zdawgnight (Oct 6, 2010)

Hey Everyone I am looking to expand my business and need a little advice... I need to purchase a dough sheeter but unfortunately my experience is little. 

Most likely a table top would work fine but unfortunately thats all I know. I am at this point working with 100 lbs of dough a week which I am rolling out by hand. 

My budget is about 5000 

any help would be great. 
Thanks


----------



## foodpump (Oct 10, 2005)

5 grand won’t get you a new one, but you should be able to get a used sheeter. You have to try the bakery eqpt. places, restaurant supply places won’t carry this.

Most newer models are single phase, but there are a lot of 3 phase models out there too, so it all depends on what kind of wiring you have, or how much you want to spend on wiring.

Brands? I prefer Rondo, but there are a lot of good ones out there, any good bakery eqpt. place should warranty their used stuff for at least 3 mths or longer, if they don’t, don’t even consider buying it.

Hope this helps,


----------

